# Young bird found. Injured. Help?



## v2nguard (Jun 11, 2019)

My partner and I found this young pigeon/morning dove outside, last night. We took them in because it looked like the mother or mate was trying desperately to get to it, and did not want the second bird to get injured as well by this. We expected the one we took in to die rather quickly, but as they lasted the night we're going to try and care for it. It is drinking water and pooping, unsure yet if willing or able to eat - it's only been a couple hours since we got birdseed. Here is a video where the an assumed broken wing is visibly drooping on one side. The other wing has been injured more drastically, and there is a deep wound and fresh bleeding underneath it. My partner has gotten a veterinary antiseptic from his mother but it won't be here until tomorrow afternoon. For now we have an over the counter triple antibiotic with pain relief. 

Is this bird old enough to eat? And what? At the moment we have regular wild birdseed. We are aware if it does survive we won't be able to release it back to the wild, and would need to keep it.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Would not use triple a with pain relief...the pain relief ingredient is toxic to pigeons. 
Thank you for helping him. Where do you live? If you can take him to an avian vet his wing might be easily fixed. 
For pain relief our vet usually uses meloxicam.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

That is a young dove. He looks old enough to be able to eat by himself. Can you put him in a box with food and water closeby? If he is not eating, his droppings will become green and creamy. Then you will need to handfeed.

If a cat got hold of him, he will need antibiotics. Can you get amoxycillin from a pharmacy? Sold as Betamox 500 mg capsules. I can help with the dosage.


----------



## Ladygrey (Dec 10, 2016)

Her wing is probably broken, otherwise you would not be able to catch a wild dove. They mate for life so not surprised the other bird was around. Morning Doves are protected wild species under the migratory bird act, so only a licensed wildlife rehabber is supposed to care for it and hopefully release if it heals. 

So with that, I would find a local wildlife rehabber in your area to turn the bird over to. Your local veterinarian may know of someone.


----------

